# Princeville area groceries



## ajmace (Jul 1, 2009)

I am staying in Princeville for the first time this August.
Can anyone please outline the provision of grocery stores or supermarkets.

Some threads talk about Costco.  Is this in Lithue?  Do you need to be a member?

Other ideas for a first timer would be very welcome.

How long does it take to drive to Poipu?


----------



## philemer (Jul 1, 2009)

ajmace said:


> I am staying in Princeville for the first time this August.
> Can anyone please outline the provision of grocery stores or supermarkets.
> 
> Some threads talk about Costco.  Is this in Lithue?  Do you need to be a member?
> ...



Costco is in Lihue & yes, you need to be a member. Probably not worth paying the $50 membership fee for a short stay. Try searching this forum for 'Kauai' and you'll get lots of good info. You'll enjoy Kauai.


----------



## somerville (Jul 1, 2009)

There is a Foodland grocery in the Princeville Shopping Center that has a good selection of items.  Sign up for a Makai Club card for discounts.  There is a Safeway in Kapaa on the way from the airport to Princeville.


----------



## LLW (Jul 1, 2009)

ajmace said:


> I am staying in Princeville for the first time this August.
> Can anyone please outline the provision of grocery stores or supermarkets.
> 
> *Some threads talk about Costco.  Is this in Lithue?  Do you need to be a member?*
> ...




If you know somebody who's a Costco member, have them buy you some Costco gift cards (probably need to be bought in the U.S., however), then you don't need to be a member. However, be sure to take with you the envelope in which the cards came. Some Costco greeters don't know to let you in, then you can show them the part on the envelope that says you can.

There's also a Foodland and a Big n Save in Kapaa, where there are lots of restaurants and cafes. Some say the Princeville Foodland is more expensive, but I haven't really compared prices.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2009)

Costco is a warehouse store that sells in bulk.  Unless you have a large group, and plan to cook most of your meals in, it probably isn't a good option.  

Groceries are expensive in Hawaii and more expensive in Princeville.  I'd apply for a Safeway Club card (you can download a free application online and turn it in when you check out - just google it.)  Then stop in Safeway in Kapa'a on the way to Princeville - you will go right by it.  We just saved $30 on a $130 grocery purchase with the card.  Note that you can also go online at Safeway and see their Kapa'a Ad before you leave home, if you want to plan a menu around the sales.


----------



## somerville (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with Denise's comment about Costco.  However, my experience with Foodland and Safeway is that costwise it depends upon the item.  I find some items are cheaper at Foodland and some at Safeway.  I figure most people have a Safeway card, given all their brands, such as Randalls and Vons, but if not, get one.

There is also a small grocery in the shopping center in Hanalei and a health food store across the street.


----------



## hanaleihaze (Jul 1, 2009)

*Princeville groceries*

We just returned from Princeville and Kaanapali, Maui. This is our 3rd time to visit Princeville and we have found the Foodland in Hanalei to be our best bet for 1.) convenience, 2) cleanliness - the Safeway near/in Kapaa was dirty and items were mostly expired and 3) value with the Makai card. We registered in just a couple of minutes at check out and the discounts applied, immediately. Have fun in Princeville...wish we were still there


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 1, 2009)

On my non statistically random, non normal distribution shopping run comparing prices at Princeville and Safeway, both with discount cards, I found the Princeville grocery store to have better prices for what we bought.  

It takes a while to drive from Princeville to the Safeway store too.


Trah,


Sterling


----------



## thheath (Jul 2, 2009)

*Kauai and COSTCO*

Everyone is correct that if you're not a COSTCO member it probably isn't worth paying the $50 bucks for a stay on Kauai.  The exception being if you are staying in the Lihue area and will be doing a lot of driving.  The gas at the Lihue COSTCO today was $3.12 when I filled up and the surrounding gas stations that I noticed were $3.27+.  Also for people wanting to buy Mauna Loa macadamia nuts, Kona coffee and other Hawaii related food items to take home they are by far the cheapest.


----------



## LLW (Jul 2, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> On my non statistically random, non normal distribution shopping run comparing prices at Princeville and Safeway, both with discount cards, I found the Princeville grocery store to have better prices for what we bought.
> 
> It takes a while to drive from Princeville to the Safeway store too.
> 
> ...



I also didn't find the Princeville Foodland more expensive than the Kapaa Safeway. But I didn't do a complete comparison either. I didn't go to the PF until late in our trip because I had heard that it was more expensive.


----------



## ajmace (Jul 2, 2009)

*Thanks for all the advice*

Thanks very much for all the helpful advice.

I had thought that Safeway would be much cheaper than Foodland but it sounds as if this is not the case.

Am I right in thinking the Safeway is about 25 minutes drive?


----------



## somerville (Jul 2, 2009)

ajmace said:


> Am I right in thinking the Safeway is about 25 minutes drive?


Yes, It is a good distance from Princeville, so if shopping at Safeway, stop by on your way from the airport or when you are in Kapaa.


----------



## danb (Jul 3, 2009)

*Princeville groceries*

We will be in Kauai from July 18th to the 25th. Just to give you a idea of what groceries cost i saved our reciept from our trip of 8/06. Here are some price examples:
2-Aquafina waters - $3.99ea
1 Farm pack eggs - $1.75
1lb salted butter - $2.87
1- Tostidos - $3.99
1 - Dole Pinnapple juice - $3.39
1- Coffee filter pack $ 5.29
1- Ritz crackers $ 4.29
1- Best Foods mayo $ 3.69
1- Lb Maple bacon $5.79
1- lettuce head $1.56
1- Lb Macaroni salad $4.39
now the good stuff
1- Trader Vics Kahana Bay Rum - $7.99
1- Contreau Liqueur - $21.99
1- Walers original dark rum - $12.99
1- H.W. triple sec - $11.99
1- Patron Tequila Silver - $47.99

I also have some saved lists from the BI Foodland.


----------



## kkelley (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone about the Safeway and Foodland cards. We usually stop and get staples at Safeway in Lihue and then pick up incidentals at Foodland in Princeville. You can check the online ads for Safeway and usually outside of milk and bread the sale ad is the same in Flagstaff, AZ as in Lihue. Ya I know groceries are high here too.....so I never feel really bad when I check out. And we plan meals around what is on sale - along with planning on eating out a couple of times. We take a collapsible cooler and make sandwiches and drinks for the days cuz we never know where we will be when we get hungry for lunch and plan a dinner at home alternating with dinners out depending on who is around.

And if we have quite a few people with us we also stop in Kalaheo at Medieros Farms which is a local butcher shop for meat. They only cut meat on certain days and you can pre-order what you want and they will have it ready for you. (I still remember walking in one day right off the plane and being greeted with "Aloha you must be the Kelley's"). We call a few days before we leave, order steaks and chicken and then one rental car drives to the south to pick it up while the other goes ahead and checks into the resort. Or we just plan a day of golf at Kukiolono (sp?) and pick up meat after golfing.

There are several fish markets on the island -and we usually hit the one in Koloa and the one across the street from the hospital in Lihue. But the best deal was the year we asked the concierge where to get fish outside of the markets and she had her cousin bring in ono the next day! 

OK now I realllllly don't know if I can wait till next summer!!


----------



## mindy35 (Jul 8, 2009)

For quality rather than volume or price, there are 2 organic markets.......... one in Kilauea and one in Hanalei.

You can probably get a list of the farmers market schedule for each day around the island. The one in Hanalei on Tues looked pretty big.

There is a fish market and a deli in Kilauea that sell local, grass fed beef and better quality fish. The bakery in Kilauea is also quite good for fresh baked bread, muffins and pizza. There is also a  fish market that is attached to the Hanalei Dolphin restaurant which I cannot personally vouch for. I also hear that the the ice cream sold at the video rental store in that town is out of this world. Cute town to visit. 

Lastly, strange as it may seem, the Chevron station in Princeville gets a shipment of vacuum sealed, free range, local organic meat every Thurs. They sold out by Fri. on 4th of July weekend, unfortunately.

Groceries are always pricey on the islands but I was disappointed as to the quality of options both in stores and in restaurants.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 9, 2009)

Foodland is very convenient in Princevelle, and getting the card is a snap.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 11, 2009)

On the advice of the Ultimate Kauai Guidebook we stopped at the Princeville gas station and picked up steaks to grill. (Go early they only have a small supply.) By far the best steaks we had on the island, and we went out several times just to make sure. Yumm.


----------

